# very dusty stalls! Replace with sand?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm planning on re-doing my stalls. Stall mats are out of the question as they are too expensive.

I am thinking of stripping the stalls out and replacing the shavings with deep sand. Perhaps putting one or two stall mats under their feed buckets so they won't be eating off of the dirt.

Thoughts? The stalls aren't used very much. Only for severe weather or flooding or if the bugs are bad and the horses want to hide in the barn. 

The dust is just terrible right now. It's so bad I'm afraid to even let the horses in the barn.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't have any experience with sand in stalls, but IME with sand arenas, sand can get very dusty as well.

What is the current floor? Dirt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sand paddocks are certainly very dusty - we spend so much time watering our riding areas in the summer to damp it down I can vouch for that
You'd have to remove areas that got peed on a lot or it would get smelly even with good drainage so not sure how that would cost out or what you'd do with it other than wash it and re-use
What about shredded bark - the sort of stuff you use on gardens?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Time to haul out the shop vac and clean the barn. If it has open rafters the topside of the boards will be thick with dust.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with a good top to bottom cleaning. 

Sand will hold broken down particles of hay and manure, too, and you will still have dust.

I like clay flooring in stalls and don't mind the maintenance of them. Leveling and packing. Relining. That sort of thing.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What kind of clay do you use and where do you buy it?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

4horses said:


> What kind of clay do you use and where do you buy it?


I go to gravel and rock guys where ever I am. They get me enough for whatever project I'm going. 

You can purchase bags of it. I've never bought that way, but just did a quick search and several sites came up. 

But, I've just used local suppliers in CO, WY, MT, NV, MI and SC.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Any local landscaping supply company can help you out


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, sand will break down and get very dusty.

Clay does work well, but make sure you bed the stalls well as wet clay can be very slippery.


----------

